# ABGA registering IBGA goats update



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd write an update about ABGA accepting the IBGA registration papers.
I sent my kids goats papers off a couple of weeks ago and got them back in the mail today. Except, I didn't get them back!
I only got the bucks new ABGA paper back <transferred him into our son's name>, and a 50% doeling.

Didn't get the IBGA 50%, her twin 75% or her baby 75%.
I called and they said they are holding all the IBGA papers, because they do not have a data system set up for them yet.
I asked when, and she said she wasn't sure when they will have it up and operating.

I have to say, it is a bit discouraging, especially since they did not say a word in any announcements about a data system not being ready for use.
I am sure it will all work out, but I wish they had said something about it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, I would not be happy with them holding my registrations. Hopefully they will straighten all that out soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> Wow, I would not be happy with them holding my registrations. Hopefully they will straighten all that out soon.


Yeah, I have to admit, I'm not happy about it. We sold a doe that I"d like to get the new owners registration papers to them, also selling another doe when she weans.
Of course the biggest issue is needing them back before June 1st for the kids 4-H registration. Thankfully she did say if I needed proof of registration if for some reason we don't get it back by then, all I have to do is call them.
I did scan all the registration papers into my computer.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow, they really need to get it together! I'm glad you scanned them and they are willing to send proof. BUT, it would have been nice to have a form letter that at least explained that in with the papers you did get back.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

clearwtrbeach said:


> wow, they really need to get it together! I'm glad you scanned them and they are willing to send proof. BUT, it would have been nice to have a form letter that at least explained that in with the papers you did get back.


Exactly. They should have posted it on thei website announcement. I just don't recall it saying anywhere that they weren't ready for IBGA registration papers yet. The only reason it's upsetting is also the fact, I could have used that $$ for something else we need and send the papers in later. I wouldn't have rushed to get them out if I knew it would still be a waiting game.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The ABGA could be a much better organization than it is if they would put costumer service first. 

I don't have any registered stock so I'm thankful I wasn't one trying to transfer papers. Best of luck with it. Hopefully their fast for once!


----------



## Catz1611 (Feb 14, 2013)

I heard that ABGA didn't recognize IBGA at all. has this changed recently?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes. Ibga closed so ABGA is allowing registration.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I've had great luck with them any time I have called and never had any trouble with my stuff.


----------



## Catz1611 (Feb 14, 2013)

ogfabby said:


> I've had great luck with them any time I have called and never had any trouble with my stuff.


That's good to know. Glad that people with the IBGA registrations will be able to transfer their paperwork to ABGA  That whole thing sounded like it was a mess.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep, it's a mess lol
I'm so glad we just have a few goats. I do wish they would have said something on their website about there being a delay because they don't have a database set up for IBGA goats yet, so IBGA people wouldn't have felt they needed to get their papers in right away in order to start the processing faster.


----------

